# Bedingte Formatierung (oder)



## Crusty (2. Juli 2003)

*Excel "Bedingte Formatierung (oder)"*

Hola @ all ! !!! EXCEL PROBLEM !!!

Ich möchte in der bedingten Formatierung eine Oder Funktion einbauen. Das heisst er soll das Format einer Zelle ändern wenn diese "A" oder "S" Anzeigt. Wie muss die Funktion aussehen ?? =ODER("A";"S") funktioniert nicht  und geht das überhaupt ???

Vielen Dank an die die mir helfen können...

Gruss 

Cru


----------



## Crusty (2. Juli 2003)

*Hat sich erledigt !!*

Habe es selbst herausgefunden! Ging über weitere Bedingungen hinzufügen.


----------

